# School me on Bianchi's Hierarchy of Bikes



## omniviper

I was looking for a good AL bike and heard the bianchi was one of the best AL manufs out there. So i went to their site and expected a straighforward comparison of models. Kind of like cannondale with their R rating system wherein the higher the num, the better.

But with bianchi, I got lost with reparto course and non reparto course models.

the reparto course is synonymous to road bikes right?

then there's the 928, s9, freccia, fg, via

etc. too many to name.

i just want to know whats the best AL frame they have


----------



## Corsaire

Reparto Corse means Racing Dept., all Bianchi bikes in this category are race level/category, including the geometry. The other section Non Reparto Corse are the sporty bikes, enthusiast/recreational level, although some models can be tricked to be competitive.
Bianchi tends to go cheap when is about mixing and matching gruppos with their frames, unless you go for their very, higher end models. I prefer to get just their frames instead.
Corsaire


----------



## Bianchi67

"But with bianchi, I got lost with reparto course and non reparto course models."

Reparto Course = Made in Italy
Non RC = Asia

"928" = Carbon
"s9" = Ti
"freccia, fg, via" = Alum

"i just want to know whats the best AL frame they have"
FG Lite is the top of the line.
Maybe the best or maybe not depending on the application.


----------



## fabsroman

If you want the best aluminum frame that Bianchi makes, it will depend on what you intend to use it for. If you want to use it for racing, the answer would be the FG Lite. The regular model comes with carbon fiber seat stays to help reduce vibration, and I think there is one that is all aluminum like Danilo DeLuca uses. Now, if you are looking for something other than a racing aluminum Bianchi frame/bike, I can't help because all my research over the past two months has been for a new racing frame.


----------



## mdewitt71

How about a M Allo Pro frame?
What grade of alum is it compared to the FG Lite?

It states "M Alloy Pro" right above the "Reparto Corse" on my German bought 02 Bianchi Presto.


----------



## nickillus

Bianchi tends to go cheap when is about mixing and matching gruppos with their frames, unless you go for their very, higher end models. I prefer to get just their frames instead.
Corsaire [/QUOTE]

This is a great thread. I'm interested in the 1885 frame in celeste. Would it be overkill to build up this frame with a Centaur (or possibly Chorus) gruppo and upgrading to a higher end Campy wheelset?
I haven't yet priced this out but I'm assuming one could easily cross the line into 928 pricing.


----------



## Bianchi67

*It's an SL Aluminum Frame*

Looks like the SL frame. Are you sure it doesn't say "Alloro"? I'm looking at the 2002 US catalog and the Alloro model is a SL Aluminum frame with Ultegra components.


----------



## mdewitt71

No it says M Alloy Pro , I left out the "y" in my 1st post...........
It was bought brand new in Bamberg, Germany and the shop I bought it from had the tag marked as a Bianchi Presta. 
When I did search the local German net I did find several Presto models like this one for sale in Germany for 2399 Euros back then.


----------

